# Permethrin 10% for fleas / ticks?



## Mrs1885 (Aug 18, 2018)

Has or does anyone use the Perm10% mixed with water as a dip for fleas and ticks? We usually get Seresto collars for the dogs and cats but it will be a few weeks before I get them and I noticed a couple of the dogs scratching last night. We used it for goat lice when one of the new babies came in with it (everyone got bathed and dipped;oh how much fun that was not! lol) and it worked great. I know it is the active ingredient in some of the topicals for dogs and believe it is NOT cat safe? Just didnt know if anyone tried it as a dip?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 18, 2018)

The instructions for dogs as a dip is on the instruction pamplet

correct you cannot use this on cats


----------



## Mrs1885 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok thanks. The writing is so tiny (or my eyes are so bad) that I didn't bother trying to read it!


----------



## greybeard (Aug 18, 2018)

Back when the county agent did a free 'dip' (once per year) for anyone that wanted to treat their dogs for fleas and ticks, that's what they used. 
Must have been a million dead ticks floating in there bay the end of saturday afternoon...


----------



## Athena2344 (Aug 18, 2018)

Just make sure to follow the instructions. It can also be used to spray in pens, stalls, and in the house. I use it quite often to control lice on my angoras, the flies in my heifers pen, and fleas at the house.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 18, 2018)

Mrs1885 said:


> Ok thanks. The writing is so tiny (or my eyes are so bad) that I didn't bother trying to read it!


Read the directions with a magnifying glass if necessary. The specimen label on insecticide  (and herbicides) is the law. 
Depending on the manufacturer, most labels are available for viewing on line.  Always read and follow the label for the product you are actually going to use....Permethrin is permethrin, but the 'other ingredients' or inert ingredients 'may' vary between different manufacturers, and the label instructions 'may' vary as well.  
Here's the one for Martins 10%
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Permethrin 10 Label.pdf

From a company near Houston (control Solutions Inc) that makes generic Permethrin 10% and Martin's 10% Permethrin:



 

For Gordon's 10%:


----------

